# will more drugs help



## sharon oneil (Jan 7, 2003)

Dear Peter

You look like the person to ask as I am feeling pretty low at the moment I am in the middle of ivf egg donor, I have just been for my first scan they have found only 4 eggs two of which are very small, didnt really listen as was so upset but what does this mean give me the realisitic stuff, today is tues and they have asked me to double my dose to 4 amps a day I am on menopur and I have to go back on friday for another scan, is there any chance of me making more eggs now and will they grow in time as I am due to have my eggs collected on monday can they leave me on menopur longer or is this too dangerous i know should have asked these questions today but all I heard was four eggs and wanted to run a million miles away. I know your busy but look forward to your response asap. thanks alot sharon


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

sharon oneil said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> You look like the person to ask as I am feeling pretty low at the moment I am in the middle of ivf egg donor,
> 
> ...


----------

